# CallerID on TiVo and VOIP



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

I currently am using POTS (Plain Old Telephone System) and with the offers floating around these days am now seriously considering going with VOIP (Voice Over IP). I know you can configure your DirecTiVo to make it's calls using a VOIP service.

What about the CallerID on the DirecTiVo's? I just recently hacked my DirecTiVo's and really like being able to see the caller's number pop up on the TV screen and would hate to lose this feature.

thanks,
Murray


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I have Vonage and the CID works great! Love it! Getting the DTivo to make it's call out are hit and miss though. YMMV


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

SteelersFan said:


> I have Vonage and the CID works great! Love it! Getting the DTivo to make it's call out are hit and miss though. YMMV


Great -- just what I wanted to hear!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> Getting the DTivo to make it's call out are hit and miss though.


Other than to get rid of the "nag message," there's no reason to "phone home." And since you _are_ in the Underground forum, hopefully you can find a way to get rid of that.


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Other than to get rid of the "nag message," there's no reason to "phone home." And since you _are_ in the Underground forum, hopefully you can find a way to get rid of that.


I know...I was just thinking about what to do if the HR10-250 ever gets the 6.2 upgrade  .

If (and I know that is a BIG if) 6.2 happens, I was thinking that I would put my original drive back in, let it upgrade, save that image, then re-zipper my current drive. There's probably an easier way, isn't there?

thanks,
Murray


----------

